# What do I with my boarders horses?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you've already filed and been granted a Stableman's Lien, the horses will need to be sold at public auction. You should have been made aware of that stipulation when you were given the lien.

Anything you don't recoup from the sale of the animals, you can sue the boarders for recompense. Don't expect to get anything though, even if you get a judgment in your favor. If they've already had animals picked up by AC, chances are they're facing neglect/cruelty charges for that, and you'll just be one more in a line of people and agencies hoping to get money out of them.

I certainly hope you had a written boarding contract that spelled out everything to them, as otherwise it's just a he said/she said type of situation.

What particular advice are you looking for? An equine attorney would be your best bet, not just random people on the internet.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

In Ontario it's the Innkeeper's Act that grants an automatic lean the moment board is unpaid. A notice of debt naming the horse and owner is to be published in a local paper, amount of debt and that if board is not paid by x date that it will be sold at public auction. A lawyer is not required as the Act is clearly written and is easy to abide by.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since the horses have been in her care and they go to auction, qhorsecrazy gets first diviies on retrieving her expenses.


----------

